# the new standard?



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Is anyone else seeing bullnose beads in almost all new residental construction? Even townhouses are getting it! Here in Harrisburg Pa. its the new normal. Were loosing a lot of time in extra labor because of it. Of course they throw in half a dozen arches to boot. The time cutting miters, wiping the radius and fine sanding is breaking us. :furious: I'd like to hear from other areas to find out it isolated to my area. 
Thanks, Mike


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Is anyone else seeing bullnose beads in almost all new residental construction? Even townhouses are getting it! Here in Harrisburg Pa. its the new normal. Were loosing a lot of time in extra labor because of it. Of course they throw in half a dozen arches to boot. The time cutting miters, wiping the radius and fine sanding is breaking us. :furious: I'd like to hear from other areas to find out it isolated to my area.
> Thanks, Mike


Been that way here for 5 years now. I don't do any low end starter homes so I don't know what they're putting in those. I usually charge $30.00 a stick for bullnose $50 per stick on all arches. Just wait till they start wanting the step bull it is twice as much work as standard bullnose.
Are you doing standard 3/4 bull or you using the 350 bull also. Do you use those base adaptors or do you try and push the base plugs?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Were using no-coat in 3/8 mostly. on these the bottoms are the trim guys problem. He has to cut in an extra piece of trim which he doesn't get paid for. On the 3/4 we use the adapters. We get 4 bucks a stick to hang and finish them. What a joke.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Bullnose is used alot here, I charge per ft extra, problem is there is guys putting itup now for free, no extra charge. It really is not bad at all if you have alot of it to run and getting paid for it. If you use the templet miters are easy and you can get fast . I usually run all plastic and staple it on.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Were using no-coat in 3/8 mostly. on these the bottoms are the trim guys problem. He has to cut in an extra piece of trim which he doesn't get paid for. On the 3/4 we use the adapters. We get 4 bucks a stick to hang and finish them. What a joke.


We get a whole $5 bucks a eight foot stick

One minor trick, if your not doing it already PA rocker, is don't clean off the nose till the very final coat. Lets say for talk sake , your coating them 3 times, I see some guys cleaning the nose off really well the 1st two coats. Just wait for the last coat (skim coat). Skim coat your bull nose bead, skim out 10 or 15 beads or so, keep the flow going:yes:, then go back and scrape them, the longer you wait (within reason)the skim mud soaks into the previous coats that were there, making them wet or damp, so they clean off easy. In a nut shell, wait till your last coat to clean the nose/round.

We don't use the pedestal that much, But we do get a extra $2's if we do. Just install them a long with the bead when you do. I have seen guys run around and install the pedestal's at the bottom 1st, then measure out their bead to it, too time consuming. Install as though their one unit.

We use mud to install them also, that way you get a half coat on them right away, and they are more easy to adjust if something goes astray .I'm not a big lover of the glue, it's fast, but you seem to get glue all over the place. But I do use it sometimes, I just prefer seeing that half coat go on:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

bullnose was really popular years ago,everybody wanted it. Seems like square is making a strong comeback. When we do a house which is not tooo often it is a high end mansion style,now they all want square...straighter and sharper lines,also you dont get those ugly dings everywhere.I prefer to clean bead every coat,less crap to get in mud. They make a lil soft plastic tool that works well for cleaning bn between coats. Coat about 4 or 5 sticks fall back with bn tool and clean. If it is not too hot you can reuse mud cleaned off bn


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> bullnose was really popular years ago,everybody wanted it. Seems like square is making a strong comeback. When we do a house which is not tooo often it is a high end mansion style,now they all want square...straighter and sharper lines,also you dont get those ugly dings everywhere.I prefer to clean bead every coat,less crap to get in mud. They make a lil soft plastic tool that works well for cleaning bn between coats. Coat about 4 or 5 sticks fall back with bn tool and clean. If it is not too hot you can reuse mud cleaned off bn


They make a pretty good rubber tool like that too, keep it in your back pocket and wipe 'em as you go and the mud is always useable.

Bullnose came and went here, people want square more often than not.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

It is a pain but it sure looks nice.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> It is a pain but it sure looks nice.


 verry nice


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is the next generation of bullnose guys. You get the best of both worlds clean crisp lines and the radius everybody loves. I tried pushing this stuff forever no one wanted any part of it (too expensive) I offered it at regular bullnose price on 2 houses with the stipulation I could use it as a show house for 1 year. now everybody wants me to install this stuff. I had one guy ask me how I did it he is a want to be drywaller I told him we applied regular bullnose and just built our mud up on both sides he says I will have to try that sometime. I would love to see how it turns out. If you ever get a chance to try it charge alot it is a pain but you can get alot of work just by offering it.:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

hey, someone who has a bigger belly belt than me:whistling2:

Looks sweet, I like doing stuff that, more fun than the boring straight go :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Here is the next generation of bullnose guys. You get the best of both worlds clean crisp lines and the radius everybody loves. I tried pushing this stuff forever no one wanted any part of it (too expensive) I offered it at regular bullnose price on 2 houses with the stipulation I could use it as a show house for 1 year. now everybody wants me to install this stuff. I had one guy ask me how I did it he is a want to be drywaller I told him we applied regular bullnose and just built our mud up on both sides he says I will have to try that sometime. I would love to see how it turns out. If you ever get a chance to try it charge alot it is a pain but you can get alot of work just by offering it.:thumbup:


I have played with those before, you got your miters dead on, looks good :thumbsup:

Whats the texture on the ceilings, do you have a pic of that ?????:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I have played with those before, you got your miters dead on, looks good :thumbsup:
> 
> Whats the texture on the ceilings, do you have a pic of that ?????:yes:


Texture is just a stomp that I knocked down. It happens to be my bathroom I was planning on spraying lace but I was too lazy to break out the sprayer. 

The advantage of working on your own house feeling lazy you can improvise.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> hey, someone who has a bigger belly belt than me:whistling2:
> 
> Looks sweet, I like doing stuff that, more fun than the boring straight go :thumbsup:


That guy is a beast 6' 5'' 400 or so pounds. Can't work worth a sh!t when he has to reach below his waist but great at handing 12' sheets up on scaffold and getting sheetrock to fit behind friction fit commercial doors.

Yeah I really enjoy doing work like that also. kind of gets you out of the boredom you can experience in strait forward houses. I feel like a production worker sometimes can get way too repetitive.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Here is the next generation of bullnose guys. You get the best of both worlds clean crisp lines and the radius everybody loves. I tried pushing this stuff forever no one wanted any part of it (too expensive) I offered it at regular bullnose price on 2 houses with the stipulation I could use it as a show house for 1 year. now everybody wants me to install this stuff. I had one guy ask me how I did it he is a want to be drywaller I told him we applied regular bullnose and just built our mud up on both sides he says I will have to try that sometime. I would love to see how it turns out. If you ever get a chance to try it charge alot it is a pain but you can get alot of work just by offering it.:thumbup:


 Now that I like!! (as long as it pays)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> Here is the next generation of bullnose guys. You get the best of both worlds clean crisp lines and the radius everybody loves. I tried pushing this stuff forever no one wanted any part of it (too expensive) I offered it at regular bullnose price on 2 houses with the stipulation I could use it as a show house for 1 year. now everybody wants me to install this stuff. I had one guy ask me how I did it he is a want to be drywaller I told him we applied regular bullnose and just built our mud up on both sides he says I will have to try that sometime. I would love to see how it turns out. If you ever get a chance to try it charge alot it is a pain but you can get alot of work just by offering it.:thumbup:


Looks sharp. Who manufactures it?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Here is the next generation of bullnose guys. You get the best of both worlds clean crisp lines and the radius everybody loves. I tried pushing this stuff forever no one wanted any part of it (too expensive) I offered it at regular bullnose price on 2 houses with the stipulation I could use it as a show house for 1 year. now everybody wants me to install this stuff. I had one guy ask me how I did it he is a want to be drywaller I told him we applied regular bullnose and just built our mud up on both sides he says I will have to try that sometime. I would love to see how it turns out. If you ever get a chance to try it charge alot it is a pain but you can get alot of work just by offering it.:thumbup:


I'd like to start installing more of that special corner trim. Your mitres are excellent....I'll bet the little edges are a pain to clean mud out of:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Looks sharp. Who manufactures it?


trim-tex


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I'd like to start installing more of that special corner trim. Your mitres are excellent....I'll bet the little edges are a pain to clean mud out of:yes:


with this stuff your miters have to be dead on because of those edges. Yes they are a pain to keep clean the cleaning tool they send is below par as far as cleaning bead efficiently you basically have to make your own cleaning tool out of a scrap piece.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> with this stuff your miters have to be dead on because of those edges. Yes they are a pain to keep clean the cleaning tool they send is below par as far as cleaning bead efficiently you basically have to make your own cleaning tool out of a scrap piece.


Are you cutting miters with a saw? I can imagine a pair of snips wrecking the square details quite easily....


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Are you cutting miters with a saw? I can imagine a pair of snips wrecking the square details quite easily....


no I snip them. On 90% of your miters with this bead you have to take take your utility knife and trim ends of square details to get a tight fit. Kind of like you have to when two pieces of tear away meet in an inside corner.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> That guy is a beast 6' 5'' 400 or so pounds. Can't work worth a sh!t when he has to reach below his waist but great at handing 12' sheets up on scaffold and getting sheetrock to fit behind friction fit commercial doors.
> 
> Yeah I really enjoy doing work like that also. kind of gets you out of the boredom you can experience in strait forward houses. I feel like a production worker sometimes can get way too repetitive.


I used to work for a guy built just like the man in the picture, only difference from the description, This guy was Fast strong as an ox, and meaner than hell. dayum near hit me with a hammer he threw at me from across 2 rooms. crazy MFer


----------

